# A couple good uns



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

All on the trick worm, wacky style. It was all the difference today.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

The trick worm strikes again! Great bait when the bite is tough!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Great job JOE B.


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

nice fish, the only good one I got yesterday was on a jig


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

wacky style worms can really save the day. nice fish


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Nice fish there.


----------



## [email protected]$$ (Apr 18, 2012)

nice fish!


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice bass! I got many good ones on the wacky rig last year down south. I've gotten away from it since I've moved here but I need to get back into using it.


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

Nice! don't you just love when you figure out what the bass want that particular day?


----------

